# whats the word?! Specialized 2FO FLAT



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Anyone own these yet? looks promising. The weight looks decent...Just add rip-cord laces and your set it seems.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I've read that the sizing was way off, since my LBS hasn't been able to get them in stock I've been checking specialized.com. When I seen some in stock I decided to order a few different sizes to see which fit me. I normally wear a size 12 US so I ordered 12.25, 12.6, 13, and 13.75 and yes, they definitely run small since the 12.6 even seems a little too tight. The size 13 will arrive tomorrow and I'm hoping they will be the perfect fit as I really like the design, material, and weight of them compared to my 5.10 Impacts. Once I find the right fit, then hopefully I'll get a chance to see how they perform on the trails.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Thanks Adam, that's good to know. I didn't realize they had that many incremental sizes. I usually wear a 13...maybe Im a 13.75. I may have to do what your doing for proper fit if I decide to go with them...


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Look at the column to the right for 'latest mountain bike articles'. Long term test of them is there.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

TooTallUK said:


> Look at the column to the right for 'latest mountain bike articles'. Long term test of them is there.


Thanks TTU, I did read that. Its nice to hear for everyday peeps like us as well...


----------



## dusadus (May 21, 2014)

I've been waiting for them to come in stock in my size for a while now. I really wanted the grey but that color seems to be the hardest to find. I settled on the black/blue. It was nice that it also came w/ black laces so I'm fine w/ the overall looks of it. Sizing wise they do run small but that suits me fine as I have smaller feet. I did benefit from trying on a pair at my LBS (they only had the clipless) so I knew what size I needed.

I've been on a few rides w/ them now and I do like them. Overall the reviews that I've read here are pretty accurate. They are sturdy and seemingly well-made without being too too bulky. I do like the slipnot treads as they are geared towards a heels-down type pedaling. They don't grip like superglue like 5.10's though, which makes them easier to pick up your feet off the pedal. They can still come off if you hit a jump if you're not conscious about your foot placement. The soles are a good balance of firmness and comfort. I've no problems walking up rocky and loose trails when I have to come off the bike.

I recommend them. Price seems fair given the construction quality of them, but again they're only a month old for me.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry I just saw this . I have them. Great shoes. Yes the sizing charts are fubar. I normally wear a 10.5 and according to their size charts I needed a 44 well they were way to small and I eventually got a 46. The toe box shape seems to be the issue. Beyond that they are fantastic on my Saint flats. Great venting. The lace holder is effective and they seem durable but haven't had them long enough to know how durable over time. I would recommend them for sure.

Mine are the grey.


----------



## dusadus (May 21, 2014)

Dammit the grey ones look great! I wanted them but they didn't have my size and I didn't want to wait.

In any case I've had these shoes for a couple months now and they are holding up real well. It feels very well constructed without feeling like you are wearing tanks for shoes.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I really love the look of these shoes


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Any updates on the 2FO ? 
I'm looking at the clipless version, and I'm wondering about durability and wear&tear. 
How are riders liking these after several months now?
Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TraxFactory said:


> Thanks Adam, that's good to know. I didn't realize they had that many incremental sizes. I usually wear a 13...maybe Im a 13.75. I may have to do what your doing for proper fit if I decide to go with them...


Sizing on bike shoes is done in the Euro format. The weirdness with the incremental sizing you see is related to the conversion to US sizing.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

CWnSWCO said:


> Any updates on the 2FO ?
> I'm looking at the clipless version, and I'm wondering about durability and wear&tear.
> How are riders liking these after several months now?
> Thanks


I still love mine. The upper portion loses some of it's stiffness over time but that's a good thing for this shoe. The sole is perfect and held up well to my Saint pedals without spacers. These seem like they will last a long time and remain very comfortable. A great shoe indeed!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

my friends have started comin apart. the toe area of the sole separating pretty badly after only a couple of months. he's usually clipped in so they arent his daily drivers. could be a one off batch issue but fwiw...


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I have about 2200km of single track on these shoes and they look like new when I clean off the dirt. Either I got the good pair or your friend got the bad. We need more users to chime in to know which it is.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok. This is my end of season update.
I have about 3500km total on these shoes. I almost never walk in them other than from my van to my bike and into the bush for a leak. These have been great. I use Saint pedals with the pin spaces out and the soles still look like this









A little bit chewed but doing very well against the tall spikes on the Saints.
No tears or seperated uppers. I will eventually replace these with these.
Great product









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Good update.
I've been on the 2F0 Clipless for the past 6 months... they've held up MUCH better than the Giro Terraduro and the Rimes before them. Also endorsing!


----------



## Royale_With_Cheese (Feb 14, 2014)

After a long time 510 fan, the 2FO are now my favorite shoe. Light, breathable, durable and they look cool. Nuff said.


----------

